# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > طلبات الكتب >  ممكن طلب من الاعضاء الطيبين

## ابو دانا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :-

اتشرف ان اكون احد اعضاء منتداكم لما سمعته من سمعة طيبة عنه 

وهذى اول مشاركة لي . 

ومحتاج خدمة بسيطه اللى بيقدر يساعدني له منى الدعاء في ظهر الغيب وإلى ما يقدر له كمان الدعاء 

انا ادرس تسويق ومبيعات ومحتاج كتاب عن التسويق 

المؤلف ( كوتلر ) ومترجم بالعربي عن التسويق 

ولكم منى كل التقدير ولاحترام 
M.123.1@HOTMAIL.COM

----------

